# Vulkanbiek Eifel-Marathon 2009



## Eifelbike (23. November 2008)

Macht Euch bereit für den Ritt auf den Vulkanen! Der VulkanBike ist ein anspruchvolles Mountainbike-Rennen, kein Kaffeekränzchen". Giftige Anstiege und rasante Abfahrten warten darauf, von Dir bezwungen zu werden. Auf den Strecken von Marathon- und Halbmarathon sind Kondition und Fahrkönnen gefragt. RWE-Bike Night: Nach den Vulkan-Trails bringen die Race-Biker auch den Asphalt in der Dauner Innenstadt zum Glühen. Angefeuert von den Fans am Streckenrand drehen alle Biker, die noch genügend Power in den Beinen haben, ihre Runden auf dem abwechselungsreichen Stadtkurs. Die Kombination aus Live-Musik und Race-Action sorgt für Begeisterung bei Sportlern und Zuschauern. Ob auf dem Bike oder am Streckenrand - die RWE-BikeNight ist ein unvergessliches Erlebnis für alle Beteiligten     

Weitere Infos unter www.vulkanbike.de


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2009)

Der Termin gehört noch dazu 11.-12. September. Ich freue mich auf das Event, nach meinem Besuch letztes Jahr bin ich darauf gespannt, was das Terrain noch so zu bieten hat.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (3. August 2009)

Ha, endlich hab ich den Threat gefunden 

Ich suche noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Brühl/Köln/Bonn aus und zwar erst am Samstag morgen.
Fährt irgendjemand hier aus der Nähe nach Daun??
Leider stehen die Starts ja noch nicht fest (ich werde auf der "Babyrunde" mit 38 km starten  ),  aber da vorher noch die Ausgabe der Startnummern erfolgt, wird auf alle Fälle früh Aufstehen angesagt sein.

Also, Freiwillige vor  - und nicht alle auf einmal 

LG

Katrin


----------



## gstyleds (14. August 2009)

Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit habe ich leider nicht zu bieten, wollte aber mal nachhören, wann denn die exakten Zeiten bekannt gegeben werden? 

Und noch was: Weiß jemand, bis zu welcher Fahrtzeit bei den 85km man noch gewertet wird? Oder kommt man auf jeden Fall in die Wertung, auch wenn man mit Zelt fährt, nachts im Busch pennt und erst am nächsten morgen (gut erholt) durchs Ziel rauscht.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. August 2009)

Geht die Bikenight komplett durch oder ist da irgendwann in der Nacht Schluss?


----------



## crank-jay (14. August 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit habe ich leider nicht zu bieten, wollte aber mal nachhören, wann denn die exakten Zeiten bekannt gegeben werden?
> 
> Und noch was: Weiß jemand, bis zu welcher Fahrtzeit bei den 85km man noch gewertet wird? Oder kommt man auf jeden Fall in die Wertung, auch wenn man mit Zelt fährt, nachts im Busch pennt und erst am nächsten morgen (gut erholt) durchs Ziel rauscht.



Die Startzeiten sollen in der 33. KW bekanntgegeben werden. Also DIESE Woche.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. August 2009)

Braucht man ordentliches Licht oder ist die Strecke komplett beleuchtet?


----------



## null.ahnung (14. August 2009)

Strecke geht komplett durch die Stadt und ist so viel ich weiß problemlos ohne licht befahrbar!
Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Reiler (23. August 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Strecke geht komplett durch die Stadt und ist so viel ich weiß problemlos ohne licht befahrbar!
> Angaben ohne Gewähr!



soweit ist jeder der mit licht wird = disqualifiziert...so wars letztes jahr.


----------



## null.ahnung (23. August 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> soweit ist jeder der mit licht wird = disqualifiziert...so wars letztes jahr.



Hä??


----------



## lopeng (23. August 2009)

Ich möchte die 60km Strecke in Angriff nehmen, kann mir jemand was zu der Strecke sagen, insbesondere zu den technischen Ansprüchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (27. August 2009)

Keiner da der die Strecke kennt?


----------



## null.ahnung (27. August 2009)

Doch ich,
die Strecke ist technisch ohne Probleme. Bis auf kurze, wenige Trailpassagen alles Waldwege. Ist ne ziemliche Heizerstrecke.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## crank-jay (27. August 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Doch ich,
> die Strecke ist technisch ohne Probleme. Bis auf kurze, wenige Trailpassagen alles Waldwege. Ist ne ziemliche Heizerstrecke.
> 
> Bis dann
> Oliver



Sehe ich genau so!!!

Technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, viele lange Schotterwege. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß und ist mit tollen Ausblicken gespickt. (Wenn man dafür Zeit hat  ).


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. August 2009)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaallo,

gibts keinen, der mich nach Daun mitnehmen könnte?
Wie kommt Ihr denn alle hin und wann fahrt ihr?
Schon freitags?
Momentan siehts echt so aus, als würde ich die 38 Euro Startgeld für den Veranstalter spenden  dabei bin ich eigentlich sogar ganz fit....
hmm, naja, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch jemand 

Lg

Katrin


----------



## lopeng (27. August 2009)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Die Startzeiten sollen in der 33. KW bekanntgegeben werden. Also DIESE Woche.




Wo finde ich die Startzeiten?


----------



## crank-jay (28. August 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Startzeiten?



Leider sind die Startzeiten immer noch nicht klar. Ich warte auch!!!!
Aktuell heißt es, dass in der 35. KW die Zeiten online sind. Das wäre dann diese Woche. 
Find ich ja ne schwache Leistung, dass man es immer noch nicht geschafft hat, sich auf die Zeiten fest zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (28. August 2009)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Leider sind die Startzeiten immer noch nicht klar. Ich warte auch!!!!
> Aktuell heißt es, dass in der 35. KW die Zeiten online sind. Das wäre dann diese Woche.
> Find ich ja ne schwache Leistung, dass man es immer noch nicht geschafft hat, sich auf die Zeiten fest zu legen.


 

Bei der Fixierung der Stargeldhöhe war man sich wohl schneller einig !


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. August 2009)

50  für die anmeldung am tage der veranstaltung . wir haben uns zwar mit vielen angemeldet, aber ich denke, dass wir das geld unserer sponsoren nächstes jahr für ZWEI andere veranstaltungen ausgeben werden.


----------



## lopeng (29. August 2009)

crank-jay schrieb:


> Leider sind die Startzeiten immer noch nicht klar. Ich warte auch!!!!
> Aktuell heißt es, dass in der 35. KW die Zeiten online sind. Das wäre dann diese Woche.
> Find ich ja ne schwache Leistung, dass man es immer noch nicht geschafft hat, sich auf die Zeiten fest zu legen.



Tja das ist schon sehr schwach, insbesondere für die Planbarkeit wenn man von auswärts kommt! Ich denke auch das wird den ein oder anderen von ner frühzeitigen Anmeldung abhalten. 
Die führen doch das Rennen nicht zum ersten Mal durch, oder wurden die strecken geändert, wie waren die Zeiten letzes Jahr?


----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2009)

Der Programmablauf sollte zu diesem Zeitpunkt längst stehen. Kann ich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## P373 (30. August 2009)

Mir ergeht es genauso, will dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mitfahren und weiß bis heute nicht, wann ich dort sein müsste, da ich auch immerhin 120km Strecke fahren muss. Ist wirklich bedauerlich, dass die Verkündung der Startzeiten immer weiter hinaus geschoben wird. Warscheinlich will mal so lange warten, bis man nur noch die teuren Tickets kaufen kann und somit mehr Geld in die Kassen kommt. Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen nicht teil zu nehmen... da wird der Spaß schon im vorhinein getrübt.


----------



## trailziege (30. August 2009)

hey @ all....

dieses jahr irgendwie echt anders, und auch schwach...

aber wer kennt schon die hintergründe? viell. wirklich probl. des ganze zu finanzieren und deswegen diese sch.... strategie!??!!??

fakt ist aber doch , die letzten jahre gings gegen 9.00 uhr los mit den 85ern und dann block für block - als letztes gegen 10.00 10.30 irgendwie startet die kurzstrecke...

also wie die letzten jahre würde ich das einfach als richtlinie nehmen....

ist doch eigentlich easy...früh aufstehen müssen wir alle eh an diesem tage....


wünsche euch auf jeden fall allen ne problemlose anreise und sehr sehr viel spass beim vulkanbike....

sehen uns in daun


gruss marc


----------



## Schweini (31. August 2009)

also ich find auch das is eigentlich egal, entweder fährt man entsprechend früh los oder man muss sowieso da übernachten... für mich sinds auch ca. 130Km, wann wir dann losfahren schaut man halt am Tag vorher... Weiß nich was es da zu planen gibt.
Ich hab mich btw aber auch schon vor nem Monat angemeldet, also das für das niedrigste Startgeld  bezahlt


----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2009)

Angekündigt war, daß bis Ende der 33. Kw die Startzeiten veröffentlich werden. Ich hab mal ne Mail an sie geschickt.


----------



## P373 (1. September 2009)

Ich werde nicht teilnehmen. Da hat man ja im vorhinein schon Schlechte Laune ...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2009)

Dann lass es. Auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an. Es ist auch ohne dich ein schöner und beliebter Marathon. 
Einen Marathon dieser Größenordnung vorzubereiten ist nicht immer einfach. Ich kenne ein paar Hintergründe woran es manchmal kakt, aber die haben hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P373 (1. September 2009)

Mir ist schon klar, das die Organisation einer solchen Veranstaltung nicht einfach ist. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum die Zeiten nicht ersichtlich werden und warum man für seine Kritik hier sofort angefahren wird.


----------



## crank-jay (1. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann lass es. Auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an. Es ist auch ohne dich ein schöner und beliebter Marathon.
> Einen Marathon dieser Größenordnung vorzubereiten ist nicht immer einfach. Ich kenne ein paar Hintergründe woran es manchmal kakt, aber die haben hier nichts zu suchen.



naja, ich glaube, das war jetzt nicht so passend. die startzeiten festzulegen kann ja wirklich nicht so schwer sein.

immer fair bleiben!!!


----------



## bladerunner (2. September 2009)

Die haben wahrscheinlich das ganze Geld in die Werbung gesteckt....
also in Neustadt a. d. W. gab es wenig Werbung, kleines Startgeld, drei Verpflegungen auf 31km, und eine super Strecke, die ganze Org. war echt klasse, na mal sehen ob sich diese Woche noch was tut, im Geld abbuchen waren sie jedenfalls sehr schnell.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2009)

Sorry, war nicht so gemeint, aber wenn man die Gründe nicht kennt, dann sollte man nicht so schnell vorurteilen. Auf der Homepage schreiben Sie unter Fragen und Anregungen, das die Startzeiten Ende der 36 KW veröffentlich werden.


----------



## P373 (2. September 2009)

Ja ich verfolge das schon seit Wochen mit. Erst hieß es 33.KW dann 35.KW und jetzt 36.KW. Da vierliert man nachher die Lust.


----------



## Asha'man (2. September 2009)

Möchte jemand meine Anmeldung für die Mittelstrecke übernehmen? So wie es aussieht kann ich am Samstag nicht.


----------



## gianttrance (3. September 2009)

Startzeiten sind jetzt auf der Internetseite verfügbar:

Ab 9.30h: Marathon und Halbmarathon (Blockstarts im Abstand von 5 Minuten)

Ab 10.30h: Kurzstrecke (Blockstart)


----------



## Schweini (3. September 2009)

is ja nich sonderlich überraschend...


----------



## Peter88 (6. September 2009)

Wo find ich denn die ausschreibungen für das CC rennen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (6. September 2009)

Hilft Dir das?

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/generalausschreibung-rheinland-mtb-cup-2009

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Peter88 (7. September 2009)

Danke für den Link 

hilft nicht.. aber egal bin jetzt auch schon wo anders gemeldet


----------



## lopeng (10. September 2009)

Ab wann und bis wann kann man die Startunterlagen abholen?


----------



## Ailton (10. September 2009)

Freitag, 11.09.2009 von 17.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr
Samstag, 12.09.2009 ab 6.00 Uhr bis 30 Minuten vor den Starts.
Ausgabe im Forum Daun (Zentrum)


----------



## bladerunner (10. September 2009)

Das ist mal eine sehr gute Frage, hab sie auch mal auf der HP gestellt, den muss man echt alles aus der Nase ziehen.


..........und da folgt ja sogar eine Antwort auf dem Fuße........


----------



## bladerunner (11. September 2009)

Hat eig. jemand zufällig die Bestzeit Kurzstrecke von 2008 parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ailton (11. September 2009)

Die Ergebnisse von 2008 findest du bei Malkmus-Timing:
http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse2008.php


----------



## bladerunner (11. September 2009)

Ailton schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse von 2008 findest du bei Malkmus-Timing:
> http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse2008.php





Dank Dir recht schön.


----------



## bladerunner (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, nach einem schönen Tag auf dem Vulkan hoffe ich doch alle sind gesund ins Ziel gekommen.
Das Wetter war ja punktgenau.
Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

@Bladerunner:

Hallo

Ich bin auch am Start gewesen.Hier mal in Kurzform mein Eindruck vom Vulkaneifel-bikemarathon:

Positives:1.Wetter war ideal
              2.landschaftlich schöner Marathon
              3.sehr begeisterte und zahlreiche Zuschauer an der Strecke
              4.gute Standpunkte der Fotografen(hoffe die Bilder taugen etwas)
              5.gute Organisation was Start und Nachveranstaltung angeht.

Kritikwürdiges:1.kritische Mails weden im Vorfeld nicht beantwortet
                     2.unwürdiges Gezeeter über die Startzeiten(wurden erst in der letzten Woche bekannt gegeben)
                     3.teilweise schlecht eingewiesene Streckenposten(es nützt mir nichts wenn ich mit über 55km/h eine schmale Asphaltstrasse runterschwebe und 5m vor einem 90Grad Knick steht der Posten und flüstert mir zu "Kurve rechts langsam")
                     4.nicht nur das an den Verpflegungstationen kein ISO-Drink vorhanden war(nur Apfelschorle,Sprudel und Cola)auf Nachfrage bekam man die Antwort "ISO-Drink bringt man sich von zu Hause mit"
                     5.schlußendlich war das Teilnehmergeld mit 50 für die Marathonstrecke(bei Nachmeldung)sehr happig-die anderen Streckenwaren demendsprechend ebeso saftig gestaffelt.



Somit bin ich mit gemischten Gefühlen heimgefahren(letztlich aber zufrieden/24.  in meiner AK und 24min schneller als im Vorjahr)weiß aber noch nicht ob ich nächstes Jahr am Start sein werde.



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## bladerunner (13. September 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> @Bladerunner:
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...



Du hast mit deinem Kollegen und Eurem Wohnmobil ein Auto weiter neben uns gestanden.
Hoffe Ihr hattet eine gute Heimfahrt.

Gruß
bladerunner


----------



## FFNA (13. September 2009)

Hallo MTB Community,

Da dies mein Ertses Posting ist möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Dirk, ich bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Köln. Zur zeit fahre ich hauptsächlich Spazieren mit meinem Rad doch in zukunft möchte ich regelmässig an kleineren Wettbewerben in meiner näheren Umgebung teilnehmen.


Mein Eindruck zum Vulkanbike Event war zum grössten teil Positiv. 


Da dies mein Erstes Event war und ich mehr tata fahre habe ich mich für den Short Track angemeldet um einfach mal Renn Luft zu schnuppern.


Die Beschilderung war in meinen Augen sehr gut und an allen prägnaten Punkten standen Lotsen.


Was ich ebenfalls sehr gut fand war die starke präsenz von Feuerwehr und Rettungskräften, man sagte mir das dies eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sei. 


Über diesen Weg einen schönen Gruß und Gute Besserung an den Kollegen mit dem Gerolsteiner Shirt der bei einer Abfahrt abgeschossen wurde, ich hoffe die Rippen sind heile geblieben. 


Das es keine Isotonischen Drinks bei der Streckenverpflegung gab kann ich nur bestätigen, die Pasta und die Eierwaffeln im ziel waren aber sehr Lecker. 


Absolut Genial waren die Zuschauer und die Stimmung an der Strecke, Gänsehaut Feeling pur.


Negativ war lediglich das einige zu Ehrgeizig waren und keine rücksicht genommen haben, z.B. Leute abschiessen und einfach weiter fahren...


Für mich als Neuling der einfach mal Renn Luft schnuppern wollte war die Strecke auch Super, was die Kondition und die Technik anbelangt anspruchsvoll ohne zu überfordern .Obwohl ich mich schon ernsthaft gefragt habe was ich hier mache und warum als ich den Berg bei Kilometer 24 rauf bin. 


Naja für mich steht jedenfalls fest nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Tapir (13. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was einige immer haben mit den Posten und extra Warnschildern die schlecht oder nicht da sind .Steht bei euch wenn ihr irgendwo radelt im Wald immer jemand der warnt vor Hindernissen.?Wozu hat man Augen?
Finde sowieso das es einigen Marathonistis außer an Kondition an Fahrkönnen mangelt und an den spannenden Ecken rumzuckeln und anschließend häufig jammern.


----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiß nicht wie lang der Bremsweg deines Bikes(bei ca. 55km/h) ist,bei meinem ist er aber länger als 3-5m.Natürlich wäre es einem gar nicht so aufgefallen,wenn man langsamer fährt.Aber einige fahren so einen Marathon auf Zeit und da wird halt gekesselt was geht.

Ich bin schon einige Marathons gefahren und glaube daher dies ganz gut einschätzen zu können.


Atlas


----------



## Tapir (13. September 2009)

Du sollst ja auch nicht zum stillstand kommen das ist ja das was ich meine.Geradeaus Gas geben fast stehen bleiben um die Kurve eiern und wieder gas geben wieder fast stehen bleiben weil die nächste knifflige Situation (Bach,Matsch,Wurzel,Kurve) kommt so machen es viele.
Fahre auch Fahrrad


----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

Ich geb auch in Kurven Gas.


Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

@Tapir:

Vorschlag meinerseits,fahr nächste Woche den Marathon in St.Wendel mit,den da bin ich wieder mit am Start(Halbdistanz).
Da kannst du mir mal deine Fahrtechnik zeigen und ich bleib so lange wie mgl.an deinem Hinterrad,da du ja offensichtlich schneller bist wie meinereiner.

Atlas


----------



## bladerunner (13. September 2009)

Also vom Veranstalter kann man bei diesem Startgeld Spitzenleistung erwarten dazu gehört auch Streckenposten gut einzuweisen, ansonsten kann man sich auch nur auf ausagekräftige Beschilderung beschränken.
Das klappt schließlich auch auf anderen Veranstaltungen.
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unter den Fahrern sollte auf allen Distanzen genommen werden, das man sich auf einem Rennen und nicht auf einer Kaffeefahrt befindet sollte jedem klar sein. Jeder ist irgendwann mal ein Beginner.


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2009)

Tapir schrieb:


> Finde sowieso das es einigen Marathonistis außer an Kondition an Fahrkönnen mangelt und an den spannenden Ecken rumzuckeln und anschließend häufig jammern.



Man kann auch sagen, es besteht bei vielen Marathon-Startern viel Potential nach oben, was die Fahrtechnik angeht. Bei Rennen mit großen Starterzahlen fällt das sehr auf. Und genau, besonders die Brems- und Kurventechnik sollte bei vielen auf dem Trainingsplan stehen 

Schaut mal hier rein, da gibt es ein paar Tipps dazu:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=442

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Konnte leider nicht mitfahren gestern, bekomme mein Bike erst nächste Woche.


----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

Da ist was wahres geschrieben worden.

Außerdem dient die gute Beschilderung auch der Chancengleichheit.Während ein "Orts-Streckenkundiger" die lange kurvige Abfahrt volle Lotte abdüst muß der "Fremdling"von Außwärts 2 Zacken langsamer machen und verliert erheblich Zeit.

Nichtdestotrotz habe ich bei jeder Panne die ich sah gefragt ob der Betroffene allein klarkommt.Jedoch mußte ich auch feststellen,als sich ein jüngerer Fahrer auf einem Schotterweg "gebuckelt"hat ,das sich die meisten der unmittelbar nachfolgenden scheinbar nicht dafür interressierten.Zwei Fahrer hielten an um ihm zu helfen.

Wir sollten bei allem Kampfgeist nicht vergessen,wir fahren den Marathon miteinander-nicht gegeneinander.


Atlas


----------



## bladerunner (13. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen, es besteht bei vielen Marathon-Startern viel Potential nach oben, was die Fahrtechnik angeht. Bei Rennen mit großen Starterzahlen fällt das sehr auf. Und genau, besonders die Brems- und Kurventechnik sollte bei vielen auf dem Trainingsplan stehen
> 
> Schaut mal hier rein, da gibt es ein paar Tipps dazu:
> 
> ...






Hoffe Du warst wenigstens als Zuschauer dabei, danke für den Link.
Druck ihn mir gerade aus. Da muss ich doch mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomme den September Starter bei Dir zu buchen. Der Oktobertermin liegt ja leider zeitgleich mit dem Büchelmarathon.


----------



## spidermarkus (13. September 2009)

Wie ich fand eine tolle Veranstaltung. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr mal eine faire Zeitnahme!!!! Fast pünktliche Siegerehrung;-) Viele nette Leute!!! Tolles Wetter!!!! Gute Stimmung!!! Schöne Strecke!!!! Das einzige was mich wirklich gestört hat war der Startpreis , in meinem Fall 40 Euro ( Shorttrack Nachmeldung)!!! Was aber bei einem fairen Startergeschenk noch gegangen wäre, aber wie ich finde, der Kalender ging gar nicht....


----------



## atlas (13. September 2009)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Wie ich fand eine tolle Veranstaltung. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr mal eine faire Zeitnahme!!!! Fast pünktliche Siegerehrung;-) Viele nette Leute!!! Tolles Wetter!!!! Gute Stimmung!!! Schöne Strecke!!!! Das einzige was mich wirklich gestört hat war der Startpreis , in meinem Fall 40 Euro ( Shorttrack Nachmeldung)!!! Was aber bei einem fairen Startergeschenk noch gegangen wäre, aber wie ich finde, der Kalender ging gar nicht....



Volle Zustimmung meinerseits.

Einen Kalender der mehr oder weniger atraktive Damen zeigt in immer der selben grottigen Kluft-na danke.Da war mir das Minilampenset aus 2008 100mal lieber.Ein gut gemachtes Finisher T-shirt (wie z.B. das vom St.Ingberter Marathon)wäre auch gut gewesen.Aber warscheinlich war der Chef der örtlichen Druckerei ein guter Freund des Organisators.


Atlas


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Hoffe Du warst wenigstens als Zuschauer dabei, danke für den Link. Druck ihn mir gerade aus.



Nee, ich war leider nicht vor Ort Das ärgert mich, denn ich hatte mich sehr auf die Teilnahme gefreut. Wolfgang Kubannek hat mir Gegend bei einer Tour sehr schmackhaft gemacht. Naja, vielleicht schaffe ich es noch beim Langenberg-Marathon dabei zu sein, das wäre cool. Just for fun halt

Ein paar Tipps in Video-Format gibt es übrigens hier:

http://www.youtube.com/user/bikeskills

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=expertvillage&view=videos&query=mountainbike

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. September 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung meinerseits.
> 
> Einen Kalender der mehr oder weniger atraktive Damen zeigt in immer der selben grottigen Kluft-na danke.Da war mir das Minilampenset aus 2008 100mal lieber.Ein gut gemachtes Finisher T-shirt (wie z.B. das vom St.Ingberter Marathon)wäre auch gut gewesen.Aber warscheinlich war der Chef der örtlichen Druckerei ein guter Freund des Organisators.
> 
> ...


 
Exklusives Teilnehmerpräsent ! 
Bei der Anzahl Teilnehmer schade um den halben Baum der dafür geopfert werden mußte. Hätte diesen lieber am Wegesrand der absolut grandiosen Runde, mit, wie ich finde weitestgehend sehr guter Organisation gesehen. OK, bei der Einfahrt in den ersten Tunnel mit dem nassen Kopfsteinpflaster hätte man als Streckenposten mal laut geben können ( ich vermute da hat es einige auf dem Apfel gelegt) und auf dem Platz hinter dem Forum hat der ein oder andere Mülleimer gefehlt, aber sonst sicherlich eine der Topveranstaltungen.

Übermotivierte, rücksichtslose AK Top 100 Möchtemaldingsda, sind immer dabei, leider kann man sich so schlecht vor Ihnen schützen, auch wenn man sich ganz hinten am Start einreiht, einfach im Ziel mal genauso unverhofft eins auf die zwölf geben, dann laufen sie wieder in der Spur. . .   

Also, wer sich an dem Kalender nicht satt sehen kann, PN mit Adresse an mich, gebe diesen gerne ab und wenn es nächstes Jahr zum 10. Jubiläum wenigstens Baumwolle zum Überstreifen gibt (Unterhose geht auch) bin ich wieder dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFNA (14. September 2009)

> Nichtdestotrotz habe ich bei jeder Panne die ich sah gefragt ob der Betroffene allein klarkommt.Jedoch mußte ich auch feststellen,als sich ein jüngerer Fahrer auf einem Schotterweg "gebuckelt"hat ,das sich die meisten der unmittelbar nachfolgenden scheinbar nicht dafür interressierten.Zwei Fahrer hielten an um ihm zu helfen.


 
@ Atlas

Meinst Du den jungen mit dem Gerolsteiner shirt?
Du warst aber nicht zufällig der kollege der mit seinem Verbandszeug aushelfen wollte oder?


----------



## atlas (14. September 2009)

FFNA schrieb:


> @ Atlas
> 
> Meinst Du den jungen mit dem Gerolsteiner shirt?
> Du warst aber nicht zufällig der kollege der mit seinem Verbandszeug aushelfen wollte oder?



Guten Morgen

Genau den hab ich gemeint.Der Bub hat sich ordendlich abgelatz.
Ich hatte leider kein Verbandsmat. dabei.Ich bin dann weitergefahren und habe dem nächsten Quadfahrer zugerufen das es weiter hinten einen schweren Sturz gab,worauf dieser nickte und langsamer wurde.

Ich hoffe der Junge hat sich nicht ernstlich verletzt.Weißt du wie es ihm erging?

Mein Schutzengel hat auch Uberstunden geschoben,auf erwähnter Asphaltabfahrt hab ich einen gepflegten Salto incl.Schulterlandung gemacht.Zu meinem Erstaunen ist nicht viel passiert(außer Verlust einer vollen Trinkflasche)und einige Schrammen am Bike.
Auch da hat nur ein Biker von ca.10  gefragt ob es geht und ich weiterfahren kann.


Wer meinen Kalender haben will-PN.



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## crazy chicken (14. September 2009)

@all:
Mein Kalender steht auch zu Dispostion - wer ihn haben will - bitte PN...
als Frau brauch ich die "exklusive" Damenriege nicht an der Wand ;-) 

Zur Veranstaltung habe ich nix zu meckern, außer ein übermotivierter Helfer der zwar lautstark auf sich selbst aufmerksam machte, nur somit auch von der 5 Meter später kommenden starken Rechtskurve mächtig ablenkte... Und dass bei einer schön abfallenden Asphaltstrecke wo wir ordentlich Speed drauf hatten.... Da hab ich viel Gummi am Boden lassen müssen und das Herzchen in der Hose....


----------



## Maxnus (14. September 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Du hast mit deinem Kollegen und Eurem Wohnmobil ein Auto weiter neben uns gestanden.
> Hoffe Ihr hattet eine gute Heimfahrt.
> 
> Gruß
> bladerunner


 

Kollege bedankt sich artig, hatten eine gute Heimfahrt. 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Manfred (14. September 2009)

Nachdem ich bestimmt 20 T-Shirt mit irgendwelchen Marathonveranstaltungen im Schrank habe, finde ich eine Abwechslung voll ok. Viele Andere fanden den Kalender gut, ich auch.
Die Ausschilderung war voll ok, man sollte beim Biken auch die Augen aufmachen und nicht nur auf sein Vorderrad schauen.
Was mich gewaltigt gestört hat, sind die blöden Quads. 
Warum müssen für den Spitzenfahrer gleich drei Quads die Luft zustinkern, und die Sicht zustauben. Bringen tuen die Quads für die Führende gleich null.
Der wahre Grund ist, dass die Quadfahrer einmal legal abseits der Strassen fahren dürfen.


----------



## Pap (14. September 2009)

Tolle Veranstaltung, ein Lob dem Ausrichter.
Schade war nur, das beim letzten Drittel der Marathonfahrer nicht mehr viele Zuschauer im Zielbereich waren. Gerade die Leute die sich bis zuletzt durchgequält haben, hätten doch ein bischen mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient gehabt.
Solche Veranstaltungen leben doch auch von einer solchen großen Zeitspanne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (14. September 2009)

Hi,

wie Ihr sicher mit bekommen habt, wurde meinem Kumpel sein Rad entwendet.
Wenn irgendwo ein solches angeboten wird, oder der verdacht besteht, dass sowas in Teilen angeboten wird - meldet Euch bitte bei mir.
Es handelt sich um ein Radon QLT Race 8.0 in schwarz mit Tune LaufrÃ¤dern(rote Naben, Mavic XC 717), Syntace Carbonlenker, Fox RP23, Fox 100RLC, Carbon HÃ¶rnchen, Avid Juicy Ultimate.
Mein Rad ein QLT Race 6.0 war vor dem gestohlenen "geparkt" und wurde Vom TÃ¤ter beiseite gestellt um an das Diebesgut zu gelangen.
Das ganze ist gegen halb 10 am Eingang Forum passiert, als wir uns nachgemeldet hatten. Vielleicht hat jemand was beobachtet.

Die Veranstaltung und die Strecke waren gut. Iso hÃ¤tte ich mir auch gewÃ¼nscht.
40 â¬ fÃ¼r die Nachmeldung warn schon deftig.
GruÃ


----------



## KONI-DU (14. September 2009)

Hat jemand die genauen Daten vom Marathon ? 
Ich habe "nur" 78km + ca. 1800hm mit meinem Garmin gemessen !?!?!?
Nein, ich habe nicht wissendlich abgekürzt !


----------



## theduke1mtb (14. September 2009)

Es war ein sehr schönes WE in der Vulkaneifel, Wetter sehr gut, Strecke perfekt, Absicherung durch zahllose Helfer perfekt, tolle Atmosphäre bis in den späten Abend, wir kommen wieder!

Soweit die positive Kritik, aber es gibt auch negative Aspekte, natürlich subjektiv, 

aber vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einzige den solche Dinge stören.

In meinen Augen, ich denke nach der 5. Teilnahme seit 2003 kann ich das beurteilen, hat das exclusive Teilnehmerpräsent nachgelassen, ein schönes Trinkglas, ein Handtuch oder auch die Lampen letztes Jahr waren doch von anderem Kaliber als der Kalender, mal abgesehen davon was die teilnehmenden Frauen davon halten! 

Desweiteren war die Verpflegung mit Riegeln nicht so besonders toll, wenn wir mit einem 16er Schnitt an der ersten Kontrolle ankommen, kann es nicht sein das es keine Riegel mehr gibt.

Entweder war die Menge nicht ausreichend, oder alle vor uns haben egoistisch mehrmals zugegriffen, da die Teilnehmerzahlen letzte Woche nicht wirklich explodiert sind sollte man sich darüber Gedanken machen, für eine Startgebühr von 38 erwarte ich mindestens einen 35 Gramm Riegel im Wert von 83 Cent, auch wenn ich als letzter durchs Ziel gehe! 

Ja, wir kommen trotzdem wieder, ihr solltet aber wissen was Teilnehmer denken.


----------



## gstyleds (14. September 2009)

Mein Edge nennt mir 79,2km und 1.870hm, 

Ich war etwas irritiert, da ich die letzten 5km noch mal angreifen wollte. Das hatte sich dann erledigt, als der Streckenposten mir zurief, es seien nur noch 500m...


----------



## spidermarkus (14. September 2009)

crazy chicken schrieb:


> @all:
> Mein Kalender steht auch zu Dispostion - wer ihn haben will - bitte PN...
> als Frau brauch ich die "exklusive" Damenriege nicht an der Wand ;-)
> 
> Zur Veranstaltung habe ich nix zu meckern, außer ein übermotivierter Helfer der zwar lautstark auf sich selbst aufmerksam machte, nur somit auch von der 5 Meter später kommenden starken Rechtskurve mächtig ablenkte... Und dass bei einer schön abfallenden Asphaltstrecke wo wir ordentlich Speed drauf hatten.... Da hab ich viel Gummi am Boden lassen müssen und das Herzchen in der Hose....



Waren doch auch ein paar knackige Kerle dabei... der eine mehr, der andere weniger.... aber alles sehr subjektiv ;-)


----------



## FFNA (14. September 2009)

> Ich hoffe der Junge hat sich nicht ernstlich verletzt.Weißt du wie es ihm erging?


 
@ Atlas

Ich habe bereits eine mail an den Veranstalter geschickt ob der mir was genaues sagen können doch bis jetzt ist noch nichts zurück gekommen.

Der Kerl hatte einige dicke Kratzer am Knie und am Ellenbogen, aber Er hat nur über Schmerzen in der Rippen gegend geklagt. Ich habe die befürchtung das Er sich diese gebrochen haben könnte. 

Aber Hilfe war ja relativ schnell da, Feuerwehr konnte mich von unten auch sehen und hat schnell auf meine gesten reagiert.

Ich erinner mich sogar noch dran das einer gebrüllt hat das er am nächsten Posten bescheid gibt aber ein Gesicht dazu fehlt mir. 

Ich war übrigens der Kollege mit dem roten Shirt und dem Schwarzen Helm.


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. September 2009)

also, wenn ich lese was ihr alles so schlecht fandet, muß diese veranstaltung ja voll für den a.. gewesen sein, oder wie jetzt??


----------



## atlas (14. September 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> also, wenn ich lese was ihr alles so schlecht fandet, muß diese veranstaltung ja voll für den a.. gewesen sein, oder wie jetzt??



Falsch.

Wer lesen kann(und es auch macht)wird erkennen das die meisten Biker das Event positiv erlebten.
Was jedoch erlaubt sein darf,ist berechtigte und konstruktive Kritik.Da ein Kritikpunkt die mangelnde Komunikation zw. Angemeldeten und Orgateam war,ist ein Forum wie dieses,eine geeignete Plattform zum diskutieren.
Ich hoffe das einige Mitglieder des Orgateams hier mitlesen(Stellungnahme wäre wohl zu viel erwartet) und versuchen im nächsten Jahr ein gutes Event noch etwas perfekter zu machen.
Ich fahre dort nicht wegen des Presents,von mir aus kann man es auch weglassen und dafür die Startgebühr etwas herunterschrauben.
In Zeiten der allgm.Krise werden sich sonst einige Biker den Start zweimal überlegen.Es wäre schade wenn Daun erst so eine Durststrecke wie St.Wendel durchmachen müßte.Dort hat man jahrelang die Preise immer höher geschraubt ,was zu einem massiven Startervelust führte.Mittlerweile ist man jedoch wieder auf dem richtigen Weg(15/Kurzstrecke z.B. und keine Nachmeldegebühr).



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2009)

Bin jetzt schon viele Male beim Vulkanbike dabei gewesen. Ich trauer noch ein wenig den 3 Etappen nach die es ein paar Jahre bis 2006 gab. Aber ist natürlich ein Mega-Aufwand und viele Leute müssen da mitspielen.
Der Vulkanbike ist sozusagen mein Heimspiel. Die Strecke kenne ich in und auswendig. Sicher hat man dann bei einigen Abschnitten Vorteile gegenüber "Nichtortskundigen". Aber die Ausschilderung war vorbildlich, da hab ich schon schlechtere erlebt. 
Aber bei ein paar Abfahrten hatte ich trotzdem kurze Herzattacken. 

Im Vorfeld gab es bei der Organisation ein paar kleinere und größere Probleme. Davon weiß ich. Deshalb war wohl die Kommunikation zwischen Orga-Team und Rennteilnehmern nicht optimal. Das war aber auch, glaube ich, zum ersten Mal so. Rund um das Rennen war aber meines Erachtens alles super organisiert. Dank gebührt auch den vielen Helfern rund herum. Das sind auch immer jahrelang die Gleichen, die ihre Zeit opfern um das Rennen zu dem zu machen was es ist.
Kritik habe aber auch ich. Die Startgebühren sind zu hoch! Da stimme ich atlas voll zu. Wie er schon sagte, war es in WND das Gleiche mit den Gebühren. Ich war deshalb die letzten Jahre nicht mehr dort, trotz schöner Strecke. 
Die Qualität und die Anzahl der Riegel hat abgenommen. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass es mal anders war. T-Shirts brauche ich auch nicht mehr. Die Handtücher waren cool. Aber der Kalender? Na ja, ein oder zwei Riegel oder Gels wären mir lieber gewesen. 
Mülltüten waren tatsächlich viel zu wenig vorhanden. Das mit den Quad`s habe ich nicht so mitbekommen, aber meine Lebensgefährten meinte auch dass es unmöglich gewesen ist, wie sie vor den Bikern die Skipiste am Mäuseberg hoch geprescht sind. Muss das sein?

Ich bin mal auf den Fotoservice gespannt. Es wurde ja viel fotografiert, auch einige Actionscenen sind wohl dabei. Die Preise sind auch moderat. Andere Fotofirmen nehmen deutlich mehr Geld. 

Trotzdem fand ich den Vulkanbike 2009 mal wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. 
Schinderhannes, Erbeskopfmarathon, Saarschleifenmarathon, St. Wendel, St. Ingbert und einige Andere kosten auch in der Anfahrt viel Geld. Das habe ich bei Daun nicht, trotzdem übertreibt es nicht mit den Startgebühren!
Dann ist alles in Ordnung.

Man sieht sich in Büchel!!! WND fällt dieses Jahr leider für mich aus.


----------

